# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Каким образом можно ускорить загрузку сайта по гугл PageSpeed ?

## ritasik

Каким образом можно ускорить загрузку сайта https://incraft3d.ru по гугл PageSpeed ? Сайт на битрикс

----------

